# Dell XPS 410 CPU upgrade



## ohano77

*computer upgrade failure--need advice*

Hello everyone,
I'm looking for some advice from anyone who can help me. 
recently upgraded my *Dell XPS 410 *with a new processor--Intel *Q6700 quadcore*. computer was originally shipped with an E6600 dualcore CPU. I went to all the Dell forums prior to this upgrade and found a thread that told me that this new chip would work, however after spending $250 I believe that I that thread may have been wrong.
 Here are my symptoms;
when I 1st installed the CPU things went well--very well--computer was super fast. then within days programs started to run slowly--as with the old CPU. then I noticed a message during startup stating that the CPU is incompatible with the system. However after pressing F1 (an option listed directly under the error message--"to continue press F1") the computer's OS would still start . over a period of weeks I began having issue after issue with multiple new programs/games that I had installed after the New processor. It bacame obious that something was wrong.
Tired of the headache, I did a factory restore. I then proceeded to uninstall old programs that came with the computer to make way for new stuff (video card, misc. software, etc.). I also put an 8800 Ultra and New PSU that checked out fine in the BIOS and seemed to be functioning perfectly.
*Now after the initial startup screen scrolls through it's system information the screen goes black and the OS (Vista 32bit) never boots up. *
I've tested the hardware in BIOS and everything checks out (the system shows the CPU information and says its operational) but I cannot start my computer.
To make things worse I cannot get back into system repair or restore at this point. When I try the screen just goes black. And to make things even worse, I gave the old processor to my dad who lives out of town so now I'm stuck with a worthless, malfunctioning computer that may or may not be doing so because of an incompatable processor! 
I've since been back to the Dell forums and have read repeatedly that the Q6600 processor works on the XPS 410 but I haven't seen anything on the Q6700. 
*So my question is this; why would the Q6600 work on a board that does not support a Q6700? I assume that the only difference between the two chips is 0.24Ghz.* I do not want to throw away another $200 on a new CPU and end up in the same boat I'm in today. Maybe I can get the old dual core processor back from my dad and see if that makes the problem go away.
 Any advice at all would be helpful and much appreciated!!


----------



## Pck21

That's a heck of a problem you got there! It sounds like your CPU might be over heating or has already over heated. I don't even really know if your mobo supports quad core CPUs without a new BIOS version as indicated by your mobo's specs here. The reason I say this is because the specs state that the mobo only supports Core 2 Duos and not Core 2 Quads. What heat sink are you using? Did you put thermal paste on the CPU? Is there any dust in or around the CPU or socket itself?

The new bios version can be found here.


----------



## konsole

If the motherboard specs say that it only supports a Pentium 4, Pentium D and a Core 2 Duo what makes you think a Core 2 Quad would work?  I'm surprised it even worked as long as it did.

Looks like the best you can do with that motherboard is the fastest Core 2 Duo like the E8600.  Beyond that and you need a new motherboard, which will probably mean you will also need a new Windows license if the license is married to that computer.


----------



## jawbox

that motherboard does not support the Q6700 unfortunately, but it does support the Q6600.  i was told on the dell forums that the board will not support the 1333MHz, just a max of 1066MHz.  

So now I'm debating on just upgrading my motherboard and keeping my cpu from my xps 410 (e6600) and overclocking it.  (have a dell xps 410).  I've already snagged a new case, am wondering if it's going to be more hassle than it's worth since have to reinstall windows and all that fun stuff. i know i'll do the barebone thing from now on.


----------



## JetJockey

Too many opinions, not enough facts...

1) The Q6700 is 1066 FSB, not 1033 (per Intel)
2) E8600 is not supported as it is 1333 (per Intel)
3) The Q6700 should work (see here, here, and here)

Perhaps as the first responder said, you are running into heat and or power issues.  What video card do you have?

Please let us know how it works out as I am considering the same upgrade.


----------



## ohano77

Hey all!

well I have yet to get the old processor back into the case but should do so soon. As soon as I get things back to stock and the system lets me boot the OS (hopefully) I will then attempt to update the BIOS and try to reinstall the quadcore.

this all would make since because the major problem occured after I did a factory restore--which reset the old BIOS. the new processor worked fine before then for about 2-3 months (minus the irritating message in the BIOS that the system did not support the processor). I don't think it overheated, I used adiquate thermal paste and the factory heatsink is actually fairly large and apears to be adiquate. 

I may have mentioned that I upgraded the PSU to an Ultra 500W and changed the video card from an old ATI radeon to an XFX geforce 8800 ultra--roughly around the same time as the new processor. All of these new components checked out and were recognized in the system BIOS immediately.

Q: if the CPU is fried then would the system recognize it in the system menu (BIOS)


----------

